# My guitar wants a friend!



## Pernille

For awhile it's great to play on your own, but as you get better the need for playing with others grow - and this is where I am now. But I was wondering, how good does one have to be in order to play in e.g. a quartet? I play the guitar, and I would just like to ask you all what kind of pieces (for the guitar of course) you think I should be able to play before I search for others to play with?

Also it is very seldom I find anyone how plays classical music, and mostly they are highly prof., which I'm not! So the next question is: how to find someone to play with at a lower level?! (If anyone from Denmark - where I'm from - reads this in their search for a "play-mate", then just write me!) 

You can learn a great deal by playing with others, so I really hope someone can help me.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Perhaps a local guitar teacher or music college can help you. A teacher will be able to transcribe and arrange pieces at your level, as well as provide guidance.


----------

